#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ...

## Goblin_Gaga

31 . . 08:00. ()
    .     .  .    , ,    ,    .       .           .      .        .              .    ,    ,       .          .
   ,    .        .          .  ,      ,    . 

30 . . 15.00. ()
        .          .              "".
"   , ?  ...     ! !   !      !", -     - ,   .        ,  ,     . .
" ", - ,            .
          .
            ,       .
- , -   , - , - , -    , - .     . 

31 . . 08:05. ()
      .           .     ,      .       ,      .       .     .

30 . . 17.00. ()
        .
       .     .  .

31 . . 08.10. ()
      .            "--!".

P.S.    .      .     ,   :Smilie:

----------

,     ?
, ,  ?

----------


## MMM

!!!
   ",  "!
   -.
   !

----------


## Govorun

!   !      ...   ...

----------

.... , , ,   .    .

----------


## jul-2000

! :P

----------

----  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
  -!!!!

----------

!    ! 

 !         (  ,    ).

----------

( 1996),     ,   .   , ...       (.    ).    , 2       ,    , .....    1984.,...  ,  86 ...

----------

!  ,        ,- ,   (   )    ,      ,   ,     (      ,     ,    ).     (    )   .     ,-  -    !    ,  ! 
  !?

----------

,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

,
        ?  :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## stas

,  - ...      -  ...

----------

,     . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> _  stas_ 
> *,
>         ? *


             15 %           ,        .  ,      ,      .     -          ( 2- 3 .)   ,    .    -  (    ).       .        ,   ,             . 
 ,-  !!!

----------

,      ........ :Frown:

----------

